# Furry Connection North?



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 3, 2010)

So I am new to the fandom, as seen by my post count, and I had only really hears of the big cons; FC and AC. But I happened upon the website for Furry Connection North and found out that it takes place about 5 mins away from my house. I breifly looked in these forums and didnt see anything about it. So if anybody out there has been and knows if it is a fun/quality con to go to, it would be kewl to hear from ya.


----------



## quayza (Jan 3, 2010)

You are so damn lucky to live so close.


----------



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 3, 2010)

ya, i was really bumbed cause i thought that FC and AC were like the only good cons, and they are way far. But i like triple checked the adress on FCN when i saw it. I have driven past the hotel hundreds on times, lol. But im just not sure if its a good 1


----------



## quayza (Jan 3, 2010)

Still. I wish i could go to one but i have to wait awhile. O well, i will get their eventually.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 3, 2010)

Fury Of Osiris said:


> ya, i was really bumbed cause i thought that FC and AC were like the only good cons, and they are way far. But i like triple checked the adress on FCN when i saw it. I have driven past the hotel hundreds on times, lol. But im just not sure if its a good 1



just go.

it's like five minutes from where you live. hang out in the hotel lobby and talk to people for an hour. if you like it, buy a pass. if you don't like it, leave. it's simple.


----------



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 3, 2010)

Vintage said:


> just go.
> 
> it's like five minutes from where you live. hang out in the hotel lobby and talk to people for an hour. if you like it, buy a pass. if you don't like it, leave. it's simple.


 
wow, good point. lol. that makes alot of sense. and i think the pass is only like $25, so thats not to bad. thx


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

FCN was my first con & I had a blast.  Go.

Alas, I now live 2000 miles away, so I think it's fair to say that I'll miss it this year.


----------



## Fhujeth (Jan 8, 2010)

I added you to AIM. I am curious about FCN Too and I do plan to go this April...


----------



## zworgen (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm thinkin about going to it myself, im a little confused as to where it is, ive heard both Novi AND Ann Arbor, can anyone clear that up for me, also, how much a pass costs, and anything else i might need/want to know about going?

Cause just like Fury of Osiris, ive been into the fandom for a couple years now, but only very recently have i taken up an active interest...


----------



## Arikla (Jan 16, 2010)

It started out in Ann Arbor, but quickly outgrew the hotel, so moved to Novi. It is a fun con, IMO, I have been each year since start and will be there again this year  It is rather a party-con!

Attending registration is currently $25 or $30 if you pay-at-the-door. If you plan to stick around, though, upgrade to sponsor or super sponsor. the beer and Ale in the sponsor suite (if you are over 21) is rather good!


----------



## zworgen (Jan 17, 2010)

Does an at the door pass only last one day, or for the whole thing? cause if i like it the first day, i might come back a second..., cause isnt it like a 3 day long event?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2010)

Arikla said:


> It started out in Ann Arbor, but quickly outgrew the hotel, so moved to Novi. It is a fun con, IMO, I have been each year since start and will be there again this year  It is rather a party-con!
> 
> Attending registration is currently $25 or $30 if you pay-at-the-door. If you plan to stick around, though, upgrade to sponsor or super sponsor. the beer and Ale in the sponsor suite (if you are over 21) is rather good!


Ugh.  Not last year, it wasn't.   But then again, I've loved in WI for 6 years.  I've grown to be rather picky about beer.


----------



## Duncan da Husky (Jan 17, 2010)

zworgen said:


> Does an at the door pass only last one day, or for the whole thing? cause if i like it the first day, i might come back a second..., cause isnt it like a 3 day long event?



The pay at the door rate quoted above is for entry for all three days. They will also be selling one-day passes at a lower price, though I'm not sure they've posted what that price will be on their website. The single-day passes will only be for sale at the door.



Telnac said:


> Ugh. Not last year, it wasn't. But then again, I've loved in WI for 6 years. I've grown to be rather picky about beer.



To each their own. I know they usually try to get quality beers from local craft breweries. In the past this has included Oberon Ale from Bell's Brewing and some other pretty good beers. But you can't satisfy everyone's tastes, I suppose.


----------



## zworgen (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you Duncan, hopefully I can go, I'd love to meet more members of the fandom in person!

Also, is it to late to get one that's not at the door, and if so, how would I go about getting one?


----------



## Duncan da Husky (Jan 19, 2010)

zworgen said:


> Also, is it to late to get one that's not at the door, and if so, how would I go about getting one?



Nope, it's not too late! You can pre-register online until March 12 at http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/registration


----------



## zworgen (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, cool, and i just got directions on map quest....its a LOT closer to me than i thought!!!


----------



## Arikla (Jan 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Ugh.  Not last year, it wasn't.   But then again, I've loved in WI for 6 years.  I've grown to be rather picky about beer.



I'll admit, I was using my husband's opinion more than my own since I don't drink beer... he is a WI native


----------



## zworgen (Jan 20, 2010)

im only interested in learning more about the fandom, and meeting people like me, cant drink anyway  only 18...well...ill be 19 by the time FCN rolls around.


----------



## Lycwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a really fun con. Was my first Furcon last year, though I have been doing Anime cons for several years... I'll be staffing in the main events room most of the weekend, along with getting my drink on.


----------



## Fehne (Jan 27, 2010)

It's so much fun!  I've been both years, and personally I liked the Ann Arbor hotel more, but the Novi one is closer to me.  It's great, lots of suiters, friendly people, a 'rave' at night, etc etc.  I've got pictures from last year if anyone wants to see.  Send me a PM if you want to talk!


----------



## Olmec (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going. PM me if you'd like to hang out, my group that's going is rather couple-ish, and it'd be nice to get away from them a little now and again. x3


----------



## Vuspinu (Mar 10, 2010)

Im also new to the scene! ^^
I wanna make some friends before I go so I know some people there


----------



## Lycwolf (Mar 11, 2010)

I really hope i have enough cash left to hit up the dealer den. Curse being a college student...

But yeah, I'm always looking for stuff to do, so besides my staffing duties, hit me up!


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm planning on going. I only have to figure out a hotel arrangement....Which might be hard. Gah.

Either way, i'll be arting it up at the artist alley with commissions and stickers. I live life dangerously. Lol.


----------



## DragoonHowl (Mar 18, 2010)

wow this is close haha too bad i didnt already know of it haha now i want to go but i wont have a ride U_U darn not owning your own car and just using other peoples maybe if i go to the lake and try to swim haha that could most likely not work haha


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to go to FC and AC, but the problem is that its too far away from where I live in good old Wisconsin. This is the only furry convention that is close to me, which is nice. I have my own car, but I'm limited on gas money and thinking about getting a fursuit in the future. Does anyone know what you do in FCN: games or dancing? And is it a big like FC or AC, or is it a bit smaller? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Danale (Mar 23, 2010)

My friends and I are thinking about going! But we need a place to stay. I wrote about it here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66678

These same friends and I went to MFF and had a blast. While these cons can be weird they are overall a lot of fun. There is a lot of cool merchandise and fun people to meet, too. You should definitely go!


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2010)

*crashes in*

As long as my job lets me have the time off, and I asked them way ahead of time, I'll be going. And if they don't give me the time off, I'll go when I'm not working!! :3


----------

